# Tips for cutting through stucco



## Outbacker (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a crawlspace with concrete foundation, and from there is the wood foundation. On the exterior of the house is the foundation, and above that is stucco. I need to run some wire from the crawl space outside to a receptacle for the deck, and am a bit concerned about drilling through the stucco to the crawl space to run the wire. My concern is the stucco cracking where I drill through, or worst a slab of stucco falling off the house. Any precautions for drilling through stucco, and I assume that I will be using a masonry bit.

Thanks.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 25, 2009)

You can start out with a smaller bit and work your way up, but that is no for sure guarantee.
Just take your time and you will probably be ok.


----------



## Outbacker (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks. I am looking at drilling up to 1 1/4 inch hole, and my next question is what type of drill bit would work for this job? Reason for so big a hole is so I can slide a PC tube through to run the wire. I have asked around and I am not getting a solid answer.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, stucco is a masonry product, so start with a masonry drill bit. Then once you get past the masonry you may need a regular bit. If there is wire lathe, you will want to get through that before you change over to a spade bit for the wood.
Hope this helps...buying more bits.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Apr 6, 2009)

trace your circle then drill using a reg bit,,, you want to make a circle of holes which'll eventually open up,,, in case there's mesh underneath, pr of nips,,, easy work !


----------

